# Maine Snow Plows



## ranger4327 (Nov 12, 2007)

anyone know who sells/installs Fisher Plows in the Lincoln or Millinocket areas? Or perhaps even Bangor or Presque Isle, will travel a lil further if need be. Thanks !!! ussmileyflag


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I think Bangor Truck Equipment sells and installs Fisher plows.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Brake service in Presque Isle. There is a place in houlton as well. I don't remember if that is brake service as well, or someone else. It is right on the main drag.


----------

